# 1 Steer & 3 calves



## TX_CalfMama (May 31, 2020)

Hello, we have a one-year-old steer. He is on a finisher feed, doing great. But we also have 3 bottle calves that are almost ready to wean. I'm worried that the finisher would not be good for the calves to get, but I also want the steer to be growing good too. Is there something for all life stages I can give? Currently, the calves are separated, but it won't be long till they will be with the steer. We love simple feeding, my dad when he was a kid they just fed everyone corn?? We are in the Texas Panhandle, so we have good feed stores and tractor supply. Thanks for any help.


----------



## STR Cattle Co (Jun 24, 2020)

We have always used allstock sweet feed.


----------

